
Vanhawks (YC W15) – The Smart Bike of the Future Is Pretty Smart (2014) - jseliger
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-smart-bike-of-the-future-is-pretty-smart
======
cdnsteve
Cool they are Canadian. Hope they have the sonar and turn lights patented
though so they can split their business and sell add-on tech rather than a
whole bike. I feel that's a much harder sell.

